# Lathe Dust Extraction



## Waka (30 Oct 2014)

I'm sure this has been done to death in the past, but I'm curious to know what method members use.
For the rest of my workshop I have a 100mm system that feed bandsaw Planer Thicknesser, and the over arm on the table saw. For the base of the table saw I have a dedicated drum extractor, and for all the hand tools I use a Festool mini, oh and a Festool mini for the CMS.
But I don't have anything dedicated to the lathe, and I know I should, so any ideas or systems you all find effective would help.


----------



## gregmcateer (30 Oct 2014)

I'm not set up further than an extractor with a 100mm hose next to the lathe, though if you search the posts here, there are loads of threads about it.
HTH
Greg


----------



## Waka (30 Oct 2014)

Waka":1ndd5np7 said:


> I'm sure this has been done to death in the past, but I'm curious to know what method members use.
> For the rest of my workshop I have a 100mm system that feed bandsaw Planer Thicknesser, and the over arm on the table saw. For the base of the table saw I have a dedicated drum extractor, and for all the hand tools I use a Festool mini, oh and a Festool mini for the CMS.
> But I don't have anything dedicated to the lathe, and I know I should, so any ideas or systems you all find effective would help.



I forgot to mention that my workshop has the wall mounted fine dust filter which is very effective.


----------



## paulm (30 Oct 2014)

Hi Tony, I have a couple of fine dust extractors, one mid workshop ceiling mounted and the other at cupboard height and movable closer to bandsaw or lathe or source of dust.

When sanding on the lathe (power sanding usually so loads of dust), I switch on the twin motor record extractor (dx4000 ?) that I use with 100mm hoses to different parts of the workshop depending on need. I have a 100mm hose run to the lathe and fastened to an upstand with a posable (is that a real word ?!) rigid section of hose that can be articulated towards the workpiece to capture most of the dust.

Pipes rather than hoses would increase efficiency of course but I never got round to it. I sometimes use the 100mm system even when not sanding but just turning, but it's pretty noisy otherwise I would use it all the time.

I also have a powercap filter helmet thing which I use if turning spalted timbers, yew, iroko or similar that may need extra precautions, although I don't like wearing it all the time but probably should !

Hope that's of some help !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Rlewisrlou66 (30 Oct 2014)

Sounds like you both have very nice set ups.

Any suggestions on the cheapest place to buy 100mm duct/hose.

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## paulm (30 Oct 2014)

Rlewisrlou66":3l9w4cgm said:


> Sounds like you both have very nice set ups.
> 
> Any suggestions on the cheapest place to buy 100mm duct/hose.
> 
> Thanks Ryan.



I usually just google around Ryan, or wait till Rutlands or Axi or similar have their occasional discount days. You can sometimes pick up good deals at the shows too, Record often have a bin of shorter length hoses for example.

There are different qualities of hose too, and therefore different prices. I've mainly got light weight grey fabric type which has lasted years without any issues, but you can get heavier weight clear hoses too which I've got some of and it's sometimes helpful to be able to see if there is a blockage somewhere.

Don't know about pipes, maybe soil/drainage pipes from builders merchants /screwfix etc ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Rlewisrlou66 (30 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the advice Paul.

I'll have a google-fest tonight to see what the prices are.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Oct 2014)

Rlewisrlou66":2ywmb3q9 said:


> Sounds like you both have very nice set ups.
> 
> Any suggestions on the cheapest place to buy 100mm duct/hose.
> 
> Thanks Ryan.



THIS from Axminster should give you a start


----------



## Dalboy (30 Oct 2014)

Waka":2aucc9nw said:


> I'm sure this has been done to death in the past, but I'm curious to know what method members use.
> For the rest of my workshop I have a 100mm system that feed bandsaw Planer Thicknesser, and the over arm on the table saw. For the base of the table saw I have a dedicated drum extractor, and for all the hand tools I use a Festool mini, oh and a Festool mini for the CMS.
> But I don't have anything dedicated to the lathe, and I know I should, so any ideas or systems you all find effective would help.



Would it not be possible to extend the system you have at the moment or will it make the run too long after all you can only run 1 machine at a time(unless you have someone working for you)
I have always found that when turning it matters not if you have an extractor on as the majority of the chips fly outward. Having said that it will take away the majority of the dust especially when sanding on the lathe.


----------



## marcros (30 Oct 2014)

Rlewisrlou66":er4l5t8i said:


> Sounds like you both have very nice set ups.
> 
> Any suggestions on the cheapest place to buy 100mm duct/hose.
> 
> Thanks Ryan.



best i found was ebay a couple of months ago. 100mm pu ducting


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2014)

I found one of the most effective things I did was to construct an entrapment hood that sits permanently behind the Chuck area, I don't do much long spindle turning, this is connected to my externally sited chip extractor fitted with very coarse filtration to maximise airflow via 100mm ducting.
It'll quite happily swallow a 50mm cube of Beech as far as the extractor fan, so much so I have to place temp. wire grill over inlet when parting off small items or sanding to prevent losses down the pipe.


----------



## Waka (31 Oct 2014)

Dalboy":1pxgbeqs said:


> Waka":1pxgbeqs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this has been done to death in the past, but I'm curious to know what method members use.
> ...




Dalboy

You suggestion is certainly worth considering. I measured to shortest distance yesterday to tie in the 100m hose, it works out that I need about 8M, and that would be with the hoser just lying on the floor, not sure I'd be happy with the trip hazard, also hose is not all that cheap.
Still mulling over the best options.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (31 Oct 2014)

For sanding on the lathe I use a big mouth hood and adjustable stand from Axminster. Both are 100mm hose fitting. Using this I can move it to where I want and as it's floor standing, there is no complications with having to clamp it to the lathe bed etc.


----------



## Rlewisrlou66 (31 Oct 2014)

Just a theory I'm just wondering if it would work.

100mm downpipe/drainpipe as a solid base to run along walls or under benches with T joints and flexible duct coming off that for specific tools/areas all meeting in a central extractor unit.

If so how powerful would the extractor/vacuum have to be?


----------



## Waka (31 Oct 2014)

Rlewisrlou66":1zp79o2c said:


> Just a theory I'm just wondering if it would work.
> 
> 100mm downpipe/drainpipe as a solid base to run along walls or under benches with T joints and flexible duct coming off that for specific tools/areas all meeting in a central extractor unit.
> 
> If so how powerful would the extractor/vacuum have to be?



I think I have a powerful enough drum extractor, it's got the two motors, so a very good suction. Hard piping is again an option that I didn't consider, I'll have to have a look and measure in a week or so.


----------

